# Chiêm ngưỡng các khu nông nghiệp công nghệ cao khắp thế giới (p.1)



## dienmattroi96 (10 Tháng sáu 2021)

Chiêm ngưỡng các khu nông nghiệp công nghệ cao khắp thế giới (P.1)​Nông nghiệp là một trong những ngành nghề lâu đời nhất của con người, vì thế khi nhắc đến nông nghiệp người ta có xu hướng đánh giá tính hiện đại của nó kém hơn so với các ngành khác như công nghiệp, vận tải…
Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế diện mạo của ngành nông nghiệp ở hầu hết các quốc gia đã thay đổi rất nhiều nhờ những tác động tích cực của khoa học công nghệ
Và chắc hẳn nhiều người sẽ phải trầm trồ vì tính hiện đại, mới mẻ, thông minh của nền nông nghiệp ở một số khu nông nghiệp công nghệ cao dưới đây:





Khu vườn trong nhà được cải tạo từ nhà máy cũ của hãng Sony với diện tích đất khoảng 2500 m2, chia thành 18 dãy kệ trồng, mỗi kệ gồm 15 tầng.




Hệ thống đèn LED được sử dụng lên tới 17.500 chiếc, cho xuất xưởng trên 10.000 cây xà lách mỗi ngày.




Đèn LED được thiết kế phát sáng ở bước sóng tối ưu cho cây trồng, có thể điều chỉnh chu kỳ ngày và đêm từ đó kích thích cây phát triển nhanh hơn.
Nhiều quốc gia khác cũng thử nghiệm loại hình vườn trong nhà trên nhiều loại cây giống khác nhau và thu được thành công như Hồng Kông, Nga, Singapore, Israel, Mỹ.
Đặc biệt theo kế hoạch, năm 2018 Mỹ sẽ hoàn thành vườn trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới (gấp ba lần diện tích vườn tại Miyagi hiện nay).




Nói đến nông nghiệp công nghệ cao, không thể không nhắc đến Hà Lan. Đất nước vốn là vùng đất thấp ngập nước nhất thế giới đã tận dụng khoa học công nghệ hết sức hiệu quả để trở thành đơn vị xuất khẩu sản phẩm nông nghiệp lớn thứ 2 thế giới – một trong số sản phẩm đó là các loài hoa.
Hà Lan có vô số những vườn hoa tươi đẹp khắp đất nước, nhưng được biết đến nhiều nhất là vườn hoa Keukenhof.
Công ty Cổ phần Đại Thành​Được biết đến là một trong số những đơn vị tiên phong trong ứng dụng công nghệ thông minh vào sản xuất nông nghiệp, với những sản phẩm công nghệ cao và ưu việt như Máy bay nông nghiệp không người lái; Robot nông nghiệp; Hệ thống giám sát nông nghiệp thông minh; Phân bón hữu cơ sinh học Rural Boss DTOGNFit; Thuốc trừ cỏ hữu cơ DTOGNHBC; Phần mềm truy xuất nguồn gốc Agricheck… Đại Thành đã chuyển giao công nghệ ứng dụng vào sản xuất nông nghiệp cho hàng nhiều tổ chức; cá nhân uy tín tại Việt Nam và các nước trong khu vực.


----------

